# reflect so wal rothfink meet



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

anyone know anything about this reflect meet in caerphilly today??????????


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

NAH I haven't. what's it about


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

well i popped up its a detailing place, but a few so wal dub guys met up there tea and coffee and pancakes few transporters jetta on air there

not bad


----------

